# Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?



## Luna (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben Teichverrückten ;o)


Nachdem ich unseren Teich bereits im letzten Jahr etwas vergrössert habe und wir nun einen Schwimmteich möchten stelle ich hier mal ein paar Bilder ein von der Planung ob dies so machbar wäre.

Ich hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen, denn mit dem Zeichnen hab ich es nicht so *hüstel*




Losgehen sollte es eigentlich erst in den nächsten 10 Tagen, aber blöderweise hat sich der Bagger für  eute Abend schon angemeldet! Er soll nun erstmal den tiefen Bereich ausbaggern, die Pflanzzonen werden dann per Muskelkraft von mir geschaufelt....



Über Tipps, Anregungen und auch Kritik bin ich sehr dankbar 




h


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Christine.

So richtig habe ich leider nicht verstanden, was Du vor hast...

Reißt Du den alten Teich ab oder soll der neue "angeschuht" werden? 
Was hast Du an Technik geplant?


----------



## Luna (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Annett,


oops
hab ganz vergessen, dass Ihr nicht Gedanken lesen könnt! 


Also der neue Teil soll mit dem alten Teil quasi verbunden werden. Der bestehende Teil sollte Pflanzbecken sein. Ob wir nun die zwei Folien dann verschweissen oder eben eine komplette kaufen wissen wir noch nicht. Mir wäre lieber das verschweissen bzw. verkleben, da im alten Teil die Pflanzen gerade mal so schön angewachsen sind und sich auch schon super ausgebreitet haben.

*seufz*

Technik?? Öööhm, ja!! Auch!  Das ist aber die Sache meines Nachläufers (auch Göttergatten genannt), soweit ich weiss möchte er selbst die Filtertechnik bauen. Da werde ich ihm aber das Forum ans Herz legen....

Die Tiefzone ist schon fast fertig, morgen noch ein paar Baggerschaufeln voll raus dann dürfte es reichen.
Beim Einstieg sind wir dann auf ca 120 cm (möchte als laufender Meter ja auch mal stehen können ) und bis zum Teichrand fällts ab bis auf ca 200 - 220 cm.

Sollte "er" sich als Schwimmteich unpassend erweisen, können wir noch immer nen Koiteich daraus machen 



Schönen Restfeiertag noch


----------



## renne40 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Bin schon gespannt, was ihr aus eurem Garten macht's!!
Bin schon "fertig" mit meinem!!
1. Wieviel Technick? Skimmer ist ein muß bei Schwimmteiche.
2. Filter welcher Art? 
3. Abgrenzung des Schwimmbereichs?

Bis bald. Rainer


----------



## günter-w (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Christine, wenn ich mir deine Skizze und die Bilder anschaue sehe ich da eher einen Koiteich als ein Schwimmteich. Da ja schon alles ausgebaggert ist so wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es ja nichtmehr viel Möglichkeiten. Die Pflanzzonen um den Schwimmbereich sehen eher etwas dürftig aus. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch ein gutes gelingen für euer Projekt.


----------



## Luna (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Günter,

mehr Platz für den Teich war leider nicht mehr drin. Er ist aber doch etwas grösser als die Skizze geworden. Meinst Du wirklich, dass es nichts zum Füsse abkühlen und für die Kids ist? Wenn vernünftig gefiltert wird??

Ööööh, links die Pflanzzone (der alte Teich) von 8 x 5 Meter (40m²) und rund um die Schwimmzone mit 2 mal 40 cm breite ist dürftig? Im Ernst? :shock 
Pflanzen sind noch nicht soooo viele drin, aber derzeit bin ich schon auf Pflanzenfang.

(Sollte ein Leser hier durch Zufall ein paar zuviel haben ich nehme gerne was ab.)

Rund um die Schwimmzone dachte ich an folgendes:

ganz am Teichrand mit ca 40 bis 50 cm breite  (so auf den Zentimeter genau wird das eh nichts ) für Pflanzen zwischen 0 und 30 cm. Anschliessend noch eine Zone mit ca 40 cm breite für eine Pflanztiefe ab 30 cm. Roundabout wären das nochmals ca. 24 Laufmeter wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe.


Und nun werde ich mir erstmal Rainers Schwimmteich angucken und schauen wohin ich fahren muss zum baden ;o)  *Scherz*


----------



## Luna (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hej Rainer,

den Technikkram, wie gesagt, übernimmt mein Mann. Da kann ich im Moment noch nichts dazu sagen. 

Nur, zwei Skimmer kommen auf alle Fälle rein, das steht schon fest. Hinten rechts im Eck ziehe ich noch eine Mauer hoch für einen Wasserfall. Dieser wird gespeist mit dem gefilterten Wasser aus dem Pflanzteich. So stelle ich mir es halt im Moment vor.

Dein Schwimmteich schaut ja klasse aus!! Richtig einladend zum reinhüpfen! Wart Ihr schon oft drin, erlaub es das Wetter derzeit bei Euch? Hast Du irgendwo einen Thread wo Du Dein Projekt vorgestellt hast?

Bis wir soweit sind dauert das noch ein paar Wochen. Bis zum Urlaub (Mitte Juni) möchte ich die Gestaltung soweit fertig haben, dass wir nach dem Urlaub das Vlies und die Folie legen können. Dann kommt das Finetuning.


----------



## Luna (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Günter - auch Dein Schwimmteich ist einfach nur WOW! Toll! Mit 180m² lässt sich doch schon mehr anfangen. Könnte glatt neidisch werden 

Leider muss ich noch einen grossen Teil meiner Grünfläche unberührt lassen, da ich hier noch 4 vierbeiner rumlaufen habe.


----------



## günter-w (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Christine, Die Breite als Pflanzfläche um den Schwimmbereich  ist soweit schon OK, wenn du sie nicht aus optischen Gründen mit  Steinen gestaltest oder den Abschluss zum Schwimmbereich mit einer Bariere für das Pflanzsubstrat baust da sind dann schnell mal 20cm weniger pro Pflanztiefe. Wenn du das nicht machst wird mit Sicherheit der Sand oder Kies was du nimmst von den Wellenbewegungen auf den Teichboden gespült werden. Ist eben meine Erfahrung. Zu dem Thema Wasserfall noch einen Hinweis. Je höhe du baust um so stärker wird deine Pumpe und der Stromverbrauch sonst wird aus dem Wasserfall ein Rinsal. Bis 50cm Höhe halten sich die Verluste in Grenzen im Verhältnis zur Gesamtförderleistung und Stromverbrauch vor allem wenn damit die Zirkulation von deinem Teich betrieben wird. Wird dein Wasserfall nur mal ab und zu eingeschaltet ist das ein anderes Thema.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Luna (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Nach langer Abstinenz....



Hallo Günter,


Also eine Barierre vom Pflanzbereich zur Schwimmzone wollte ich eigentlich schon machen, denn der Pflanzenschmodder sollte ja nicht gerade abrutschen oder so.

Der Tipp mit dem Wasserfall ist sehr gut. Ich werde ihn wohl leider nur hin und wieder anschalten können, denn sonst stehen die lieben Nachbarn auf der Matte.  







Das Loch ist bereits ausgehoben, mittlerweilen habe ich gut 5m³ steinige Erde gesiebt, da ich rundherum anschütten muss, damit ich den Wasserstand vom bestehenden Teich behalten kann. Meine sogenannte Erde besteht aus 80% Schotter, 10% Porzellan, Glas, Schrott und zu 10% aus Erde! Vor Uuuuuuuuuuurzeiten verlief hier mal ein Bachbett, dann standen Flüchtlingslager hier und diese wurden nur umgerissen und etwas Erde darüber geschüttet....... :? Derzeit weiss ich nicht welcher Muskel mir nicht weh tut - aber Frau jammert ja nicht ;o)


Ausgehoben wurden ungefähr 32m³.

Folie ist bestellt und wird kommende Woche geliefert. Ob wir dann auch darin baden ist die zweite Frage - hauptsache meine 4 Wasserratten können sich erfrischen ;o) Mir reichts zur Not auch schon, wenn ich etwas fürs Auge habe


----------



## hipsu (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Ich werf mal einen Satz ein 


Wo sind die Fotos ???


----------



## Luna (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Dann werfe ich mal die Antwort zurück! 


Noch in der Cam! 


Soooo wirklich viele hab ich bis jetzt gar nicht gemacht! Irgendwie gar nicht daran gedacht, dafür aber gefilmt


----------



## tanjathorsten (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hi Luna,

Nur Mut, wieso solltest du nicht darin schwimmen können?? Die kleinen und auch Ihr werdet es genießen.
Ein Schwimmteich muss nicht immer wie ein Schwimmbecken aussehen.

Bin auch schon gespannt auf eure Bilder.

Ich habe auch angeschweisst. 

Siehe mein Projekt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=246101#post246101

LG
Thorsten


----------



## günter-w (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Christine du wirst sehen die Schufterei wird sich lohnen spätestens wenn du das erste mal ins Wasser steigst ist die Mühe vergessen und du kannst mit stolz sagen das haben wir geschafft. Viel Erfolg weiterhin bei eurem Projekt
Gruß Günter


----------



## Luna (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hej,

na wir werden sehen! ;o)

Bestimmt wird dann das Wetter nieeeee mehr mitspielen wenn er fertig ist! ;o)

Sobald ich etwas weiter bin, werde ich mal Bilder hochladen.....

Zwei ältere habe ich schon rausgesucht - kommen nach.


Folie ist gestern gekommen.


----------



## Luna (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hej,

zwei Bilder kann ich mal hochladen.


Baubeginn - beim Aushub konnte ich leider nicht dabei sein - dementsprechend Steile "Wände" hab ich nun. Obwohl mindestens 3mal erklärt


----------



## Luna (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hej,


kurzer Zwischenstand (falls es überhaupt interessiert )

Folie ist verlegt - waren beim legen nur zu zweit, klappte aber sehr schnell und gut!

Geflutet ist er auch schon fürs erste, damit wir sehen an welchen Stellen wir noch höher müssen, da unser Grundstück eine einzige Berg und Talbahn ist!



Der Teich wird nochmals ausgelassen und komplett eingeschlämmt, das Wasser wird zum grössten Teil aufgefangen.

Sollte sich das Wasser nicht halten, könnte/werde ich nächstes Jahr die "ältere Seite" vergrössern und noch viel mehr Pflanzen im Frühjahr einsetzen.  Frau will sich ja nicht langweilen  

Diese Tage habe ich die Randgestaltung beim alten Teichstück erneuert.


----------



## günter-w (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Christine klar freuen wir uns für jede Info und Bilder hab ja ein riesen Fortschritt gemacht sieht schon mal gut aus. Als Anmerkung zum Rand, wenn ihr vorher den Rand gleich einniveliert hättet und alles fertig gebaut ( eingeschlämmt) müsstet ihr jetzt das Wasser nicht mehr abpumpen.


----------



## Luna (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hej Günter,

danke für die Aufmunterung! 

Auf den Gedanken mit dem Nivelieren bin ich nachher auch gekommen. 
Ich wüsste aber auch nicht wo man hier ein Niveliergerät bekommen könnte. Egal, war halt nu Mehrarbeit aber nächste Woche gehts los mit dem einschlämmen. (sofern das Wetter so bleibt, leider ist der Herbst schon mit grossen Schritten gekommen :?)


----------



## tanjathorsten (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Umbau 2009 Gartenteich zum Schwimmteich?*

Hi Christine, 

Schaut ja immer toller aus. Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt.

Zum einrichten hättest eine Schlauchwaage nehmen können. 


LG
Thorsten


----------

